# PX4 roll call



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

If you have a PX4 or plan on buying or are thinking of buying a PX4, please post your thoughts. I'm interested to see if there's a following developing here in the new forum. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

I went back and forth with that question for weeks and decided to purchase a Beretta Cougar 8040F. I'm having it shipped to me this week, Was just waiting on my CCW permit to go through. But with that being said...I still want a PX4


----------



## TX Lightyear (Jan 29, 2006)

I am looking at the PX4. I doubt I will be ready to purchase one until later this year. I am in no hurry and am looking foward to seeing what comments are posted.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, even if U really want 1 - I think it's good tow ait and let a new gun design be out a year or two before buying one. Beretta had a lot of problems with the early Tomcats - And Ruger is having issues with their new 345. So, it's not too uncommon to have problems w/ a new gun.


----------



## jmtgsx (Jan 27, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> - I think it's good to wait and let a new gun design be out a year or two before buying one... So, it's not too uncommon to have problems w/ a new gun.


Plus 1

Good advice, but doesn't mean the wait isn't going to be tough!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

> If you have a PX4 or plan on buying or are thinking of buying a PX4, please post your thoughts. I'm interested to see if there's a following developing here in the new forum. Thanks.


Which model do you have...F or G? I'm getting the bug and the bug's biting! 8)

Do you have a Holster for it? I searched everywhere for a PX4 storm holster, there aren't many out there.


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the F model. I bought a Safariland holster for it just for use at the range. High Noon and DeSantis make a nice holster for the PX4 too. I've been thinking of ordering one for some time... I need to pull the trigger, so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

> I have the F model.


Have you had any problems with it...?


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

js said:


> > I have the F model.
> 
> 
> Have you had any problems with it...?


No - no problems at all. The safety/decock lever will take a little bit of time to loosen though. From what I understand, the F is easily converted to a G with the purchase of the stealth G lever. I don't think they are very expensive either. If I run across a link I will post it.

I guess the only other thing I can say is that the magazines are VERY tight at first. Rounds 14 and on were absolutley a pain to load. I bought an HKS speedloader and now my problems have vanished (plus the mag springs are wearing in.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If everything works out, I may get to shoot one today - I hope I don't like it because I don't want to have to get onthe bandwagon of wanting ANOTHER gun  - hahahahaha


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been thinking long and hard, and after just buying my 96 Brig, I think my next gun will be a PX4 in the .40 Caliber. Just waiting for my tax return before I try to get one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I fired a few rounds thru the PX4 - It was okay - The owner's sights are off - he's getting it adjusted soon. Now a lot of recoil. Still prefer my SW99 - but, that's what makes the world go around - differences


----------



## arawn (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi, I am new to the boards. I have been into guns for a few years. My friend has a Beretta and when I shot his I new I liked it. My first gun was a Beretta 92fs Brig. I also have an older model Python, a Super Blackhawk, and a Walther P-22. I am looking for a PX4 but I decided to wait for the .40 to come out. I have checked at the local gun stores... Megasports and The Gun Shop and all anyone can tell me is that they were supposed to come out last year. Anybody have any idea when it will actually hit the market? Thanks!


----------



## Navy87Guy (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought a PX4 9mm and it's hands-down the best out-of-the-box shooter I own. The weight and balance are great. I traded out the medium grip for the small and I like the way it feels.

I installed the stealth controls from David Olhasso (about 20 minutes worth of work) and now I have a G model. That's my preferred configuration anyway.

The only down side is the lack of quality holster manufacturers (so far). BladeTech makes Kydex holsters, but their delivery time is running 5+ weeks. I have a fondness for CompTac holsters but they haven't started making them for the PX4 yet.

As soon as I can get a good holster for it, it's going to become my choice for USPSA production division.

Jim


----------



## boro62 (May 24, 2006)

I also have a px-4 9mm. I love the gun and havent had any problems wih it yet.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

> I bought an HKS speedloader and now my problems have vanished (plus the mag springs are wearing in.)


I see that they carry some for the Fullsize USP but do those work for the USPC?

Does anyone have one for the USPC?


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

My PX4 .40 fired dead balls accurate out of the box and ate everything I fed it.



Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got to shoot one again yesterday - same one I shot back in Feb. Guy got the sights adjusted and it works much better.

It's "okay." Everyone has their preferences. It doesn't interest me enough to buy one. I think I shot it better than he did, but still not as well as my SW99. I also prefer my HK USP compact over it.

But that's what makes the world go around :-D


----------



## Buckshot (Jul 3, 2006)

I brought home my Px4 today. She's a 40 S&W in the "F" configuration.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

I shot the 90Two and Px4 on Range day - I won a 90two and I'm as excited as Shipwreck is about his win.

I was so impressed with the Px4 that I got one last weekend and immediately changed it from the F to the G configuration (I hate safetys on DA autos). It's an easy mod, took me less than 1/2 hour and involves removing a spring and ball bearing. There are instructions over on the Beretta Forum.

I didn't get a chance to shoot it until last night when I took it to IDPA. All I can say is WOW! It handled like a dream and stays on target so nicely. Hardly any recoil.

If you're considering getting one, DO IT! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on winning a pistol as well  :smt082


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the .40S&W PX4 in the F config... haven't decided if I'll do the G conversion yet or not.


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks once again Shipwreck. Have you heard anything yet about when they'll arrive? I'm getting excited. I tried to call Beretta today but they didn't seem to have an appropriate option on their customer service line.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

swilcoxaz said:


> Thanks once again Shipwreck. Have you heard anything yet about when they'll arrive? I'm getting excited. I tried to call Beretta today but they didn't seem to have an appropriate option on their customer service line.


I heard anything from 1 week to the first week of Sept. The vendor here said they had 40s in stock, but the 9mm wouldn't be in until the first week of Sept.

On the Beretta Forum had a few winners there, and they were told the opposite.

The 40 is brand new, and the 9mm has been out over a month. So, it seems like the 40 would take longer.

So, really, I don't know....


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

Since it seems most of you had played with the 90two and PX4, which do you prefer? I am debating on which one to get lol. This will be the first pistol I own and I love both of them on their design and looks. I didn't begin to really like the PX4 until I saw it in person and got to hold it. I still have to go look at a 90two in person. I am planning on going with the .40 cal model. I guess I could be crazy and get both, but I don't see much of a reason to when I am first starting out. I would be all over the targets like this :smt071 haha j/k 

Thank you for your input,
Jared


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Having shot the PX4 several times, previously owning 2 92FS pistols, and having shot the new 90 - Two... I would buy the 90 - Two. It shoots very well.

I just didn't really care for the PX4 myself. I had a cougar in the 1990s too, and it reallyw asn't a fav of mine either...


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Having shot the PX4 several times, previously owning 2 92FS pistols, and having shot the new 90 - Two... I would buy the 90 - Two. It shoots very well.
> 
> I just didn't really care for the PX4 myself. I had a cougar in the 1990s too, and it reallyw asn't a fav of mine either...


Big thing is getting a holster for the 90two. I have contacted Blade Tech and the guy didn't even know the 90two existed. He told me that they will definitely start making one for it. They would have one for with and one without the laser as well. He said to check back in a couple months. I'm pretty happy they offer a military discount of 10% there too. Unfortunately they take a couple months to make a holster for someone. I am going to get my concealed weapon license, so the gun I buy needs to have a holster for it.  I won't be buying a gun until November though so there is still some time. Only thing holding me back is that I live on base and if you have a gun you have to store it in the armory. I don't want those people messing with my stuff.

Jared


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, don't know how it is there - but here, if the bank isn't posted, we can carry a CCW in the bank.

Get a safe deposit box. Carry it in a bag, and put it in the box after U clean it. Then, go get it and put it back in a bag before U leave. Most banks even have private rooms for U to take your stuff out of the box w/o anyone looking. Just put some stuff in w/ it to absorb moisture.

The 90-Two may be a big bug to CCW, though. I find that it is the grip that gives ya away - prints. Not the barrel length. So, the grip on the PX4 and 90-Two are about the same lenth. So, theoritically, they should CCW the same. But for me, either gun would probably be too big for me to CCW unless I was dressed in winter closed (2 shirts). Thats why I carry a compact P99 - the grip is shorter. Glock 26 and Springfield subcompact XD are all about the same. I usually keep my P99c in my front pocket of my cargo pants.


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, don't know how it is there - but here, if the bank isn't posted, we can carry a CCW in the bank.
> 
> Get a safe deposit box. Carry it in a bag, and put it in the box after U clean it. Then, go get it and put it back in a bag before U leave. Most banks even have private rooms for U to take your stuff out of the box w/o anyone looking. Just put some stuff in w/ it to absorb moisture.
> 
> The 90-Two may be a big bug to CCW, though. I find that it is the grip that gives ya away - prints. Not the barrel length. So, the grip on the PX4 and 90-Two are about the same lenth. So, theoritically, they should CCW the same. But for me, either gun would probably be too big for me to CCW unless I was dressed in winter closed (2 shirts). Thats why I carry a compact P99 - the grip is shorter. Glock 26 and Springfield subcompact XD are all about the same. I usually keep my P99c in my front pocket of my cargo pants.


Banks allow you to store weapons in the vault? I know I have seen it in movies, but never knew if they really allowed that. How much is a small box that I could store one in? Here are some pictures from a guy at another forum that shows his Blade Tech holster with it on. http://www.berettaforum.net/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=001228
It doesn't appear that you can see the gun. That is with a PX4 though. Seems the barrel length is a little longer on the 90two, but everything else is about the same. The gun may go down your pants a little more, but besides that it should conceal the same in my newbish opinion. :smt022

What do you think?

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've found that pics are 1 thing - seeing it in person is another. And, comfort factor doesn't show in the pic. I don't really care for IWB carry myself - not that comfortable to me.

As fo rthe bank - I don't know. In TX, CCW is legal in a bank if they do not have the proper signage. So, if ya carry in anyway, what is the difference w/ the box.

They may have rules - but anytime I got a box, none of the paperwork limited anything on what U could store there - at least none that I saw.

Your state may be different as far as CCW and a bank.

I've never done it myself, because I never needed to. But, I would think that it should matter. Keep it unladed - maybe disasembled, if it makes ya feel any better.

A small box is like $35 a year. A bigger one is like $15 a year more.

If I were U, I'd probably do that, assuming the bank has a private room for box removal like some do. I have heard of other military guys griping about the issues they have w/ storing their personal guns in the armory,a nd then having people there use it w/o permission.

Can U use a trigger lock and store it in the armory, or do they insist on the key? I guess U might ruin the gun if you kept disassembling it and removed a spring or firing pin over and over...


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I've found that pics are 1 thing - seeing it in person is another. And, comfort factor doesn't show in the pic. I don't really care for IWB carry myself - not that comfortable to me.
> 
> As fo rthe bank - I don't know. In TX, CCW is legal in a bank if they do not have the proper signage. So, if ya carry in anyway, what is the difference w/ the box.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they would allow you to keep a lock on it. Most likely make you. I just don't like the feeling of giving my personal gun to someone with a lock or not. I don't know that I will be carrying everywhere I go or not. I guess we will see when the time comes. I know for sure I will carry when I go on trips in my car and stuff like that.

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I saw someone complaining about it on another site - theyw ere in the military and in the same situation - they claimed that people in the armory would routinely use the private weapons. And, if they require a key to the gun, that would be the same as not locking it...

Anyway, good luck.

I won a free 90-Two, and am patiently waiting for Beretta to send it to my local store. Can't wait to get it


----------

